

Github no longer blocked in China - olalonde

Github is no longer blocked in China. Perhaps other HNers in China can confirm.
======
dear
Why not just mirror the entire Github in China everyday so even though the
original Github is down people can still survive with (stale) copy in China?

------
elonjie
haha, it's so great. i am chinese

